# Lawn signs, how to approach a customer?



## ponderosatree (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of posting lawn signs on worksites. How do you typically approach a client about putting a sign on their lawn? Do you tell them to take it down whenever they'd like? Do you give them a small discount?


----------



## FARMBOSS (Apr 5, 2007)

*re*

i dont say a word i just do it, if you sub out stump grinding tell them its for them and have them pick it up


----------



## maxburton (Apr 5, 2007)

Usually when the job is done, sometimes when giving a quote (if I know they won't be around to see me leave the job) I say something like "Would you mind if I put out a yard sign for a couple days?) I either pick it up in a week or two or they throw it away. It's like asking for them to refer you: If you do a good job, they'll be happy to help you out. You don't need to offer a discount or anything. It's really no big deal.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 5, 2007)

I'll give you one homeowner's point of view. 

If you just ask straight out like maxburton suggested, I'll probably say yes, if I liked your work. Just be up front about it.

Do it without asking, and that thing will be in the trash about 30 seconds after I see it, and no matter how good your work was, I'll never refer anybody to you.

Just remember who owns the property. Doing work there doesn't give you a _right_ to put up advertising.


----------



## ozy365 (Apr 11, 2007)

Ask and tell 'em when you'll pick it up. "I like how that job/prune removal looks infront/next to your house, mind if I leave a sign up 'til Saturday?"


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 11, 2007)

Be direct, don't leave it there forever, And by all means, If you are going to put a stamp on the job for all of the neighborhood to see, Do a clean professional, timely job


----------



## diltree (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't like the idea of putting a sign up after you do a job.....its kind of a hack thing to do in my opinion. People are paying you to improve there property not make it a billboard out of their front yard, I feel most people that say yes to be grateful and polite, and its kind of unprofessional to ask someone to turn their yard into an advertisement.

Only my opinion


----------



## Stumped_4_Life (Apr 12, 2007)

*This is what we Do*

We put out signs as soon as a Contract is accepted, Leave it there after the project is complete and tell the home owner they can remove the sign the next time they mow or ask them to leave it there for a period of time and offer them a small commission (4-6%) of every job that sign/referrial generates and or a discount on there next Trimming/removal/stump grinding service


----------



## computeruser (Apr 12, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I'll give you one homeowner's point of view.
> 
> If you just ask straight out like maxburton suggested, I'll probably say yes, if I liked your work. Just be up front about it.
> 
> ...



Yup.

And if you do put a sign out without permission, have the dignity not to come whining about getting it back when the homeowner finds it stuck in his lawn and then throws it out, mutilates it, or puts it to some other use more to his liking.


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't put signs out, I do how ever kinda make sure that my pickup is parked so the a potential customer can read my name and numbers but most of the time if you do good work then you don't need signs, word of mouth will put work on the list.

fwiw: I have been on both sides, worked for a company for many years & worked for myself also till they laid me off now I just do my own thing.


----------

